#  Krankheiten >   Leberwerte: GPT erhöht... was kanns sein?? >

## nemi

Hi und Hallo erstma. 
Es geht um folgendes, habe heute meine Leberwerte erhalten. Diese musste ich machen weil ich meinen Führerschein bei einer Trunkenheitsfahrt verloren habe und mich nun auf die MPU vorbereite. Ich habe 18Monatelang fast täglich 5fl Bier getrunken (0,5l) und auch Regelmäßig Speed (Amphitamine) zu mir genommen. Alkohol fasse ich seit ca. 18 Monaten nicht mehr an (außer Silvester und Karneval zusammen ca. 10 Gläser Bier). Speed nehme ich auch schon längere Zeit nicht mehr regelmäßig. Dieses Jahr 2-3mal, aber auch das werde ich nun sein lassen. Evtl. schon nen Leberschaden??  
Nun zu mir.
1,80m
85kg
28Jahre alt
Fühle mich topfit und habe keine körperlich spürbaren wehwehchen... 
Und nun alle Werte die untersucht wurden: 
Leukozyten: 10,8/nl Referenz: 4,0 - 10,0
Erythrozyten: 5,5/pl Referenz: 4,4 - 5,9
Hämoglobin: 16,8 g/dl Referenz: 14,0 - 18,0
Hämatokrit: 50% Referenz: 42 - 52
MCV: 91fl Referenz: 82 - 98
MCH: 31pg Referenz: 27 - 33
MCHC: 34 g/dl Referenz: 31 - 36
RDW: 13,1% Referenz: 11,6 - 16,0
Thrombozyten: 272/nl Referenz: 140 - 400
GOT: 48U/l Referenz: bis 50
GPT: 89U/l Referenz: bis 50
GGT: 46U/l Referenz: bis 60 
Mein Arzt meinte heute am telefon der GPT würde nicht gut aussehen, ob ich schonma Gelbsucht hatte oder oder.... 
Musste vor 9-14Tagen Antibiotika nehmen wegen ner endzündung am auge aber er meinte das wäre eher nicht die ursache dafür.
Habe die letzten 2 monate auch gegessen wie bekloppt und 5kg oder so zugenommen und nen bauch bekommen... evtl dadurch die werte?? 
hab eben im netz gelesen das wenn der wert erhöht is oder stark erhöht das viele ursachen sein können... tumor... leberzyrrose... toxischer leberschaden (speed)... Fettleber usw.... 
Da wird einem schon mulmig.. oder wären dann die anderen werte auch aus der norm??
und was versteht man unter 89?? is das leichte erhöhung :Huh?:  erhöhung?? starke erhöhung?? 
Danke schonma allen die das hier gelesen haben und die, die mir ein wenig weiter helfen können... nächste woche soll ich nochma zur blutabnahme kommen

----------


## dreamchaser

Aus einem einzelnen Blutwert macht man erstmal nix dramatisches. Und 89 U/l ist für die GPT noch nicht soo schrecklich hoch, vor allem sind die anderen Werte wie GOT und GGT im Normbereich. Wieso schliesst er die Erhöhung durch die Antibiotika aus?? Natürlich gehen dabei meistens auch die anderen Werte auch etwas hoch, aber es gibt ja nix, was es nicht gibt. Und warte einfach mal die Kontrolle ab, vielleicht ist der Wert dann schon wieder normal. Hast dein Hausarzt denn Vorwerte von dir? War der Wert vorher normal :Huh?:  Es gibt auch Menschen, die haben einfach erhöhte Leberwerte, ohne dass etwas Krankhaftes gefunden wird.

----------


## nemi

vorwerte keine... war lange kein blutabnehmen mehr.
hab die leberwerte wegen alkohol mpu machen lassen. 
letzte mal hab ich blut abnehmen lassen als wir 2001 in der schule blut gespendet haben. hab damals nen blutspendeausweis bekommen. und die meinten wenn was gefunden wird würde ich post kriegen. aber außer dem blutspendeausweis war nix im umschlag^^ 
begründung sagte er keine wegen antibiotika. er stellte nur mehrmals die frage ob ich trinken würde... ich sagte immer wieder nein.
dann fragte ich obs nicht am antibiotika liegen kann... und er antwortete nee das glaube ich eher nicht... das is unwahrscheinlich... wir sollten ma auf hepatitis überprüfen und einfach am montag nochma blut abnehmen und das nochma alles nachgucken.

----------

